# Programm zu bestimmten Zeiten beenden



## kevkev (5. Januar 2006)

Hi,

Ich möchte das Programm mlDonkey zu bestimmten Zeiten beenden und starten.
Das Programm läuft nicht als Daemon, sondern direkt über die Console über screen.

Wie kann ich es nun ermöglichen, diese Programm zu bestimmten Zeiten zu beenden und zu starten?

Gruß Kevin


----------



## RedWing (5. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

da fällt mir spontan das Stichwort cronjob ein.
Siehe
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials23634.html

oder google 

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## kevkev (5. Januar 2006)

Hi,

Ok, bei mldonkey gibts extra ein programm, um das programmzu killen, was auch geht !

Nun habe Ich ein Problem mit den Crontabs:
* 6 * * * *

Würde dieser Crontab bringen, dass das Programm jeden Tag um 6.00 Uhr Ausgeführt wird?

Gruß Kevin


----------



## RedWing (5. Januar 2006)

Jap


```
man 5 crontab
```

gibt da eigentlich recht präzise Auskunft

//edit Obwohl bin mir da jetzt nicht ganz sicher
mit 0 6 * * * * bist du aber auf der sicheren Seite

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## kevkev (5. Januar 2006)

Hi,

Ok, danke.
Ich werde mal schauen, ob das programm heute um 23.00 Uhr macht, was es soll ^^.

Gruß Kevin


----------



## kevkev (6. Januar 2006)

Hi,

Tut aber wirklich noch nicht !
Wird nicht um die Uhrzeit gestartet.

gruß kevin


----------



## RedWing (6. Januar 2006)

Hallo kannst du mal mehr output posten?
Also wie schaut deine /etc/crontab aus?
Ist der cron Daemon gestartet?
Was sagt crontab -l ?
Wird dein job gelistet?


Gruß

RedWing


----------

